# How do I get my nic to work? [SOLVED]

## cwc

I finally  got Gentoo installed from the LiveCD 2007.  (Fedora / Redhat convert.)

Dell Inspiron 8000

I've installed the from the 2006 CD but never had the box online.

ifconfig eth0 up does not work and of course I don't have dhclient and / or 

dhcpcd eth0 does not work.

I read the doc.  Now! What's the best or a good way to get the nic up and running.

I'm assuming I grab the dhcpcd-2.0.5.tar.bz2.tar or the dhcp-3.0.3.tar.gz

then emerge.  

Is their anything else I might need?

----------

## Simba7

Nope.. Do an emerge dhcpcd.. You don't have to grab anything, emerge does it all.

But.. You need to get the network card running.. Is it even found?

----------

## cwc

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> Nope.. Do an emerge dhcpcd.. You don't have to grab anything, emerge does it all.
> 
> But.. You need to get the network card running.. Is it even found?

 

I believe my nic is working.  I do and "ifconfig eth0 up" and it shows up on the "ifconfig" list with lo

I can also set the nic with an ip "ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.3" but I can't ping my router. (home network)

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post ifconfig -a plz ?

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post ifconfig -a plz ?

 

No!  That's a new one to me.  What's that do?

"ifconfig -a" givesme

eth0

eth1

lo

----------

## d2_racing

It give up the network interface that the kernel see.

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> It give up the network interface that the kernel see.

 

Hmmm.. Any idea what I do now?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your lspci plz ?

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you post your lspci plz ?

 

When I do a "ifconfig -a plz"

I get "plz: error fetching interface information. Device not found."

----------

## Simba7

 *cwc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Can you post your lspci plz ? 
> 
> When I do a "ifconfig -a plz"
> 
> I get "plz: error fetching interface information. Device not found."

 

Definite newbie here.. Are you sure you're familiar with Linux?

plz = Please.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Definite newbie here.. Are you sure you're familiar with Linux?
> 
> plz = Please.

 

After laughing....

if you didn't know the command 

```
ifconfig -a
```

 then it would be confusing.  That is why we quote things, or use code tags.  I would not blame / insult the poster.

----------

## cwc

 *Simba7 wrote:*   

>  *cwc wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Can you post your lspci plz ? 
> 
> When I do a "ifconfig -a plz"
> 
> I get "plz: error fetching interface information. Device not found." 
> ...

 

aaaa  :Smile:   I guess not.  Like I said I'm a Fedora / Redhat user.  I spend more time coding in java and php than I do configuring things.

I downloaded the dhcp client package and did an "emere dhcp".

Then 

#dhclient

and I got an ip!  Firefox works.  This is a lot faster than FC7.

Thanks for being patient with the noob:)

Hey I've got more questions.

Now making a user.

In fc7 we just do a "adduser nameofuser" and off it goes.  Everything is done for us.

Now in gentoo w have a lot more control.  I believe we:

"useradd -m -G cdrom, usb,users,wheel,audio -s /bin/bash nameofuser"

Am I missing anything.

As for java I'll just use the bin install set the classpath and write some script to start Tomcat.

I've never been able to figure out how to start Tomcat at boot.

Thanks Again!  I appreciate it. Later!

----------

## d2_racing

For my installation, I use this command :

```

# useradd -m -G users,wheel,audio,cdrom,floppy,games,usb,video,plugdev

-s /bin/bash -d /home/user_name user_name

```

With that, I haven't change my groups since 2005.

----------

## d2_racing

Oh, sorry for the plz thing.

----------

## cwc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Oh, sorry for the plz thing.

 

right on!

I'd like to get up an offline portage server next.

I teach java, sql, linux, a+, electronics, 3d animation in Pasco, WA

and I've got some guys that want to install gentoo but I don't put linux boxes our network.

 We'll see how it goes.

Later.

plz.  I never text.  I'm too old.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

